
How a 19 year old Brit became a venture capital star - rmason
https://tydanco.com/2016/07/30/how-19-year-old-harry-stebbings-became-a-venture-capital-star
======
smt88
Title is a bit bait-y. The 19-year-old in question is not a venture capital
star in the sense that he is a venture capitalist. Rather, he's a journalist
who did a great job getting access to the world of VCs and applying what he
learned from them to his own work.

